# Former DefMin:  Ferocity surprised 2 x governments?



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2014)

This from CBC.ca:


> With Canada's mission in Afghanistan finally in the past, former defence minister Peter MacKay has acknowledged the government could have done more for its soldiers.
> 
> In a sober interview on CBC Radio's The House, MacKay said a mission as complex as Afghanistan "always causes pause for reflection."
> 
> ...


Listen to the range of interviews here.


----------

